# Bandit 1590 autofeed problem??????



## jaystihl (Feb 11, 2016)

I just bought a 2003 Bandit 1590xp ( The guy said it was ready to work) and not knowing a lot about chippers yet , I believed him because everything seemed to work. Unfortunately after i bought it I realized the autofeed isnt working on big stuff. It will just keep pulling in the log and bog the engine down. Can anyone tell me where the autofeed solenoid is? Or can anyone tell me what to look for, or test???? Please help , spent alot of money already and cant afford a mechanic


----------



## Del_ (Feb 11, 2016)

You need to get the manual for the auto feed control module. Finding the solenoid should be a simple matter of following the hydraulic lines until you find electrical wires in the system. These modules do fail from the rough environment they are exposed to. Also the RPM settings need set.


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 11, 2016)

I have calibrated the smartfeed gauge to hi and lo settings and have a manual but just cant find the darn solenoid. I found one at the front of the machine where the filter is but i was told most of them are in the back by feed wheel motors


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 11, 2016)

The one up front looks more like a sensor


----------



## Del_ (Feb 11, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> The one up front looks more like a sensor



I'm not sure why there would be a sensor. I believe it's all RPM controlled off of the tach.

I wish I could be of more help but I can only help you with general trouble shooting. I've not had an auto feed since 1999.

Hand in there. Someone will come along that can help.


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input del. Do you not prefer autofeed??? Is it worth having? If you donthave it do you just use the forward and reverse bar and do it manually? Seems like it would be so much more efficient to just put a log in the autofeed with a loader and go get another one while its feeding through


----------



## Del_ (Feb 11, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> Thanks for the input del. Do you not prefer autofeed??? Is it worth having? If you donthave it do you just use the forward and reverse bar and do it manually? Seems like it would be so much more efficient to just put a log in the autofeed with a loader and go get another one while its feeding through



Autofeed must be worth it as everybody seems to be using it. It sure makes sense. The early auto feeds had a lot of problems but hopefully they've been ironed out by now.

The only chipper I have these days is a 1996 Bandit 250xp that I bought new. It doesn't have auto feed but at times I wish it did. I don't chip big stuff as I usually cut it for firewood. The 116hp Cummins works quite well and often I run it at less than full throttle.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 13, 2016)

The block and solenoid should be on the passage side, where all the hydraulic plumping is. There are different formations so you might what to get a manual, it will have all the specs and park numbers. There are different brands of auto feeds and different setting and pickup specs.
Make sure all the specs are correct before you replace anything. Also clean all the connectors.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 13, 2016)

I have an 2003 1890 manual I can email you if you want to email me.
Should be real similar.


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 14, 2016)

CalTreeEquip said:


> I have an 2003 1890 manual I can email you if you want to email me.
> Should be real similar.


Thanks Caltree but i have a manual. All of the specs seem to be entered in the gauge correctly just dont know what else i can test


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 15, 2016)

You want to look for an auto-feed coil. It's usually on the side of the in-feed. If it has the reversing feature, you should have 2 silver/black magnets. These round magnets energize the cartridge and they can become weathered over time. Take the black plastic nut off and be careful not to break it. Pull the magnet off and clean the cartridge with emory paper the lightly oil it. They will not shift if rusted up. There's usually a red light that comes on through the cap that attaches to the coil when working.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks dave, this is all ive found, but assuming its not it since its up by the filter away from infeed


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 17, 2016)

That's it. Just a little different version. Remove the nut off of the square magnet. If the cartridge inside of the magnet is corroded, clean it with emery paper and lightly oil it and replace the magnet. Hopefully, this will take care of your problem. It might be that the square magnet isn't working either.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## jaystihl (Feb 17, 2016)

Eq Broker said:


> That's it. Just a little different version. Remove the nut off of the square magnet. If the cartridge inside of the magnet is corroded, clean it with emery paper and lightly oil it and replace the magnet. Hopefully, this will take care of your problem. It might be that the square magnet isn't working either.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Great thanks! I do have reverse on the bar, where the infeed is , does that mean there should be another one of these magnets somewhere?


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 17, 2016)

If your chipper has the reversing auto-feed, you'll need to find the other coil like you took a picture of. Reversing auto-feed backs the log off of the drum so the engine can regain its RPM's faster. If you don't have the reversing auto-feed, the log can slightly tick the knives taking the engine a little longer to regain its RPM's.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## nitro1253 (Feb 17, 2016)

My 04 1590 doesn't have reversing auto feed so I'm sure the 03 doesn't either


----------

